# FX 8320 overheating problem



## saz (Mar 27, 2014)

I have recently updated my processor to FX 8320, but yesterday while playing Batman Arkham origins my PC switched off abruptly. After reboot I got an error CPU overheat!!! and in bios when I saw the temp was 81C. 
Below is my complete config:
 CPU: FX 8320
 Motherboard: Asus 990FX sabertooth R2.0
 PSU: Corsair HX 650
Cabinet: CM Elite 430
CPU Cooler: Corsair H50 (push pull config)

I opened my system and when I touched the H50 rad...it was quite hot. I re-checked that the copper base of heatsink is properly seated on the processor and the thermal paste is spread all over the processor. Kindly suggest what is causing such high temperatures? Is there some issue with the processor? Or the water pump of H50 is not working properly?

One more thing I noted is once the processor temp reaches 63-64 under load, it hardly drops down to 46 C and that too after 15-20 mins....that causes doubt in my mind that processor heat is not getting dissipated properly.


----------



## Cilus (Mar 27, 2014)

At the BIOS of your motherboard, check if CPU Fan control is on or not. If it is on then disable it and let the CPU fan spin at max speed all the time. If it does not resolve the issue, you might need to look into the thermal paste and placement of the cooler.


----------



## saz (Mar 27, 2014)

Ok, I will do that...one thing I remember was I set everything to default before installing Fx 8320...so it might have changed CPU Fan control to on. But as I said i re-checked the thermal paste...it was spread evenly on the processor....doesn't that indicate that cooler is placed/ seated correctly? I will also try stock cooler if temp remains high...to check if the issue is indeed with H50


----------



## topgear (Mar 28, 2014)

do check cpu vcore as well.


----------



## saz (Mar 28, 2014)

Last night I disabled CPU Fan control and ran Prime 95...and in 20 mins after 7th iteration the temp went around 75 C and then I stopped the test. The max value of VCore in HWMonitor was around 1.4V.


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 28, 2014)

Just check with another cooler and if you cant get hold of one check with the stock cooler and check the temperature difference compared to the H50 performing the same task.It will give an idea how efficient the H50 is or if theres a problem with it.


----------



## saz (Mar 29, 2014)

bad news...today when i tried to replace H50 with stock cooler...firstly I got CPU FAN error in bios....and when I changed the Heatsink fan connector to Cpu Fan port....my mobo stopped detecting processor.

I had a spare 955 and when I replaced FX 8320 with my old 955...my mobo detected it successfully. So i think my FX 8320 went bad....
can someone let me know the RMA procedure for AMD processor?


----------



## topgear (Mar 30, 2014)

1.4 vcore is little high as most FX 8350s stock is around 1.33 - 1.38. They do run fine with even lower vcore at stock speed. Anyway, just make sure flash the latest bios version and try remounting the cpu once more.

For RMA you better contact the shop you purchased the cpu from.


----------



## saz (Mar 30, 2014)

well I guess and hope CPU is fine......I updated my motherboard bios to latest version and then mounted FX8320 back...and this time with stock cooler. The CPU was detected fine this time....I ran prime 95 for more that 2 hrs....the temp never went above 58 C. I think this should be fine??

Also, btw...I bought my CPU through snapdeal (which in turn was sourced from Vedant Computers)...is AMD rma not taken care by ACCEL FRONTLINE? In case required...can I just go to one of their service centers and get the processor Rma'ed?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 30, 2014)

saz said:


> well I guess and hope CPU is fine......I updated my motherboard bios to latest version and then mounted FX8320 back...and this time with stock cooler. The CPU was detected fine this time....I ran prime 95 for more that 2 hrs....the temp never went above 58 C. I think this should be fine??
> 
> Also, btw...I bought my CPU through snapdeal (which in turn was sourced from Vedant Computers)...is AMD rma not taken care by ACCEL FRONTLINE? In case required...can I just go to one of their service centers and get the processor Rma'ed?



> 58 C after running Prine95 for 2 hours is very good. Looks like an issue win the Corsair cooler.

> No matter where you get the CPU form (in India), you cna avail warranty form any service center throughout India.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 30, 2014)

saz said:


> well I guess and hope CPU is fine......I updated my motherboard bios to latest version and then mounted FX8320 back...and this time with stock cooler. The CPU was detected fine this time....I ran prime 95 for more that 2 hrs....the temp never went above 58 C. I think this should be fine??
> 
> Also, btw...I bought my CPU through snapdeal (which in turn was sourced from Vedant Computers)...is AMD rma not taken care by ACCEL FRONTLINE? In case required...can I just go to one of their service centers and get the processor Rma'ed?



that temp is fine. why do you want to rma now??


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 30, 2014)

thats the problem with amd what you need is a cpu cooler and in summer temps will rise a lot.


----------



## topgear (Mar 31, 2014)

58c under prime is very good temp as with real world apps temp will never go this high and for RMAing amd cpu first you need to obtain a RMA no. from AMD before you can hand it over to the service center.


----------



## saz (Mar 31, 2014)

I am getting a used CM hyper 212 evo...
and no, I am not going for RMA now as I guess problem was with my H50...just wanted to know the procedure for RMA as initially when my 8320 was not getting detected i was a little worried that there might be some issue with my 8320, but the problem was resolved once I updated my bios driver.

Thanks everyone for all the suggestions


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 31, 2014)

saz said:


> I am getting a used CM hyper 212 evo...
> and no, I am not going for RMA now as I guess problem was with my H50...just wanted to know the procedure for RMA as initially when my 8320 was not getting detected i was a little worried that there might be some issue with my 8320, but the problem was resolved once I updated my bios driver.
> 
> Thanks everyone for all the suggestions



glad to know that your problem is solved.
now you can overclock your cpu


----------



## topgear (Apr 1, 2014)

saz said:


> I am getting a used CM hyper 212 evo...
> and no, I am not going for RMA now as I guess problem was with my H50...just wanted to know the procedure for RMA as initially when my 8320 was not getting detected i was a little worried that there might be some issue with my 8320, but the problem was resolved once I updated my bios driver.
> 
> Thanks everyone for all the suggestions



Just a piece of advice : if you can opt for Hyper 212x or better CM TPC 612.


----------

